# Inverness



## Sayo (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey guys, i just moved to Inverness city in Scotland, is anyone around that area that hunts with a slingshot??


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Hiya mate, I'm near stirling so a little always but I travel around Scotland fairly often so I'm heading up you're way I'll give you a shout 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayo (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks mate that's sounds great cheers!


----------

